# Q7 German Spec in Audi Forum in London



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

I could fit int eh back easily ( i am 6 foot) but anytyhing longer than 2 hours would probably be too much to bear, the car is a beast, massive, comfortable and I am now far to excited, 5 months is too long!


----------



## pilotdan (May 19, 2005)

That is very nice indeed! 
What colour is that??!!


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

its lava grey, and to be hoenst looks better in the photo then in the flesh...bit boring


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Thanks so much for the pictures, some of the best around i think.
I'd wager if you could see Lava Gray out in bright sunlight, you'd be more impressed- its quite nice to my eyes.
RB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Do you know what size those wheels are? 18"- 20"?
Thanks,
RB


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

they are the 9J x 20 "5 parallel spoke" 
2 colour polished with 275/45 R18 Y tyres 
cost in the UK £1950!!!!


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (rahooo)*

THanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Nice find. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mhsu4568 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Q7 German Spec in Audi Forum in London (rahooo)*

Thanks a lot for the nice pictures.
Would you please tell me what interior leather color this is? I couldn't decided on either Gray or Beige yet. But, the color shows in your pictures are very nice. Thanks again.


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

it was beige


----------

